# Question About Under Car



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Looks ok to me other than what looks like tar.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> Looks ok to me other than what looks like tar.


Yeah...looks like a normal Cruze under there...I'm not sure what would even look weird there.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe the Z link arms he’s getting confused with …. One is supposed to be higher then the other if that’s what he’s talking about haha. But my car looks the same so your good haha!


----------

